# HBO PPV: Crawford-Postol + Undercard



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Let's gooooooo!

Lenny Zappa just beat the absolute shit out of IK Yang for the last two rounds I saw


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Is it just me or is Crystina Poncher getting finer with age? Damn


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's get it on!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Is it just me or is Crystina Poncher getting finer with age? Damn


She has knobbly knees. Would not smash.

Just kidding, she'd get it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Internet is completely insane crap rigth now. Did Gvodzyk just get dropped hard by Karpency? I'm not even sure.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Internet is completely insane crap rigth now. Did Gvodzyk just get dropped hard by Karpency? I'm not even sure.


Yes beautiful right hook by Karpency, Gvodzyk recovered well though, this guy is nothing special I think Karpency will take him out hes loading up


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone got a recommendation for a decent HD paid stream? The one i use back in the day is down and the one I use more recently only has a box nation stream. Trying to get HBO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

can someone DM me a stream, hook me up


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Anyone got a recommendation for a decent HD paid stream? The one i use back in the day is down and the one I use more recently only has a box nation stream. Trying to get HBO.


XME Forums?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Anyone got a recommendation for a decent HD paid stream? The one i use back in the day is down and the one I use more recently only has a box nation stream. Trying to get HBO.


That's the one I was watching. I couldn't even see it. I'm watching Hulu right now just fine, but these fucking streams are like watching a fucking slide show. (Before anyone starts swamping me with links) My internet is having a bandwidth exhaust that still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> can someone DM me a stream, hook me up


XME Forums is good, but you pay.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, surprised about Gvozdyk, I really thought he could be a future elite fighter, but struggling with Karpency ain't a good look


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Not impressed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Damn, surprised about Gvozdyk, I really thought he could be a future elite fighter, but struggling with Karpency ain't a good look


Yeah, I did too. He looked great against Mohammedi.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Damn, surprised about Gvozdyk, I really thought he could be a future elite fighter, but struggling with Karpency ain't a good look


Yeah, I did too. He looked great against Mohammedi.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Damn, surprised about Gvozdyk, I really thought he could be a future elite fighter, but struggling with Karpency ain't a good look


Outside the first 2 rounds he pretty thoroughly dominated Karpency then stopped him. Clearly showed he's not the finished article and has things to work on defensively, but also showed he can bite down on the gum shield when in trouble and ride out a difficult spot and showed great skills in the 3rd to 6th round.

I wouldn't be writing him off yet, though he's not ready for the best in the division yet of course.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Great ring card girls from TR/Tecate


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Not impressed


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Dude's got a nice uppercut.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

yo I found one, hmu if you need it


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone got a decent stream? Cheers.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> yo I found one, hmu if you need it


Yes please mate. I'm not a Jew either.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Hoping this Argentine is one of their secret agent hammer fisted bombers


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Hoping this Argentine is one of their secret agent hammer fisted bombers


He looks shit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Where did they find this guy lol


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He looked scared from the get go. Great finish right there.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Poor fella. Looked like a fish out of water.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He looks shit


Haha that was a savage beating


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

He looks scared even in his promo pic.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Looked like he hadn't slept in weeks. Still like Valdez tho


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Three fights in and once again nobody does a RBR


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone want to guess the PPV count? Does it break 100K?


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Atlanta said:


> Anyone want to guess the PPV count? Does it break 100K?


I want to say yes but idk how it does, unless Buffett pays for everyone's ppv in omaha


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

can someone pm a good hbo livestream link?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

singer sounds like a dude lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Crawford looks so nervous


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Three fights in and once again nobody does a RBR


Where's @bballchump11 when you need him eh?!

Studying for REG probably.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

lol @ boxnation shitting on Eastern Euro music habits.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

nuclear said:


> singer sounds like a dude lol


:lol: I was on my phone listening while looking down, only to look up and go wtf, saying the same thing you did.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford 157 tonight... Wow
Don't tell Canelo


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A DM with a link would be sweet if anyone ha one


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Crawford 157 tonight... Wow
> Don't tell Canelo


Whats Postol's weight?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know how TC could make 135, he's huge.
I think he'll outgrow 140 soon and head to 147


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> lol @ boxnation shitting on Eastern Euro music habits.


And based on this ring walk, the shitting was warranted.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck it I'm posting the link in the open

http://www.vipleague.se/boxing/401927/5/terence-crawford-vs-viktor-postol-live-stream-online.html


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Whats Postol's weight?


152


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Tecate ring girls are hotter, and have sexier outfits. Top Rank need to up their game.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford could fight Canelo at 155


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Week sauce is the ref...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok ok ok. Who's ready?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooo! Let the best man win


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Both Crawford and Postol 28-0...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Tecate ring girls are hotter, and have sexier outfits. Top Rank need to up their game.


Why does TR even have ring girls? I can understand the sponsors having them. But has any boxer said/thought... "Man, I was going to sign with Roc Nation/Haymon/K2, but then I saw the tits on that TR girl and I knew I would have made a mistake if I didn't go with Bop."


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Showing Respect to start


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

My fluvial stream got messed up if anyone has one?? All I'm getting is sound.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"But Postol looked comfortable with what was going on in there"

Jim...smh


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Postol round.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> My fluvial stream got messed up if anyone has one?? All I'm getting is sound.


http://www.vipleague.se/boxing/401927/5/terence-crawford-vs-viktor-postol-live-stream-online.html


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nevermind I'm good.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Postol round 1


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hard to say who controlled the round. Both men respecting the other. Pawing with the jab. Crawford landed a lil left upper in an exchange

10-9 Crawford


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford throwing but not landing...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford round 19 -19.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotta be 1-1 so far.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So close, 2-0 Crawford for me both could have gone either way


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 2 TC finished with a good punch but Postol chasing him for most of it
1-1


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

1-1 in rounds imo.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Flurry with a clean left by Crawford at the end of the round. Postol waiting and trying to jab. 

round 2 Crawford

20-18


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Postol not cutting the ring off well yet.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bud could be too quick for Postol. Once he finds the range...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> fuck it I'm posting the link in the open


Is anyone else's stream covered with ads?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Postol round, his right hand is looking good


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford round 3. 

30-27


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Clear postal round. 29 - 28.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Postol dominating the distance, TC too cautious to engage, finds himself confused about not being the taller man.
Postol 2-1


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford dictating the pace ,but Postol finally opened up at the end of the round...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Crawford round 3.
> 
> 30-27


Are you Bama in disguise?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Crawford starts coming forward he should start dominating abit, he just better hope he doesnt run into a punch like Matthysse


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

most exciting 30 punch round, seriously


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

All even so far.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford 38 - 38


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

TC connected a couple solid shots to claim rd 2. Postol wasn't seriously hurt and keeps the jab going.
2-2


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Postol down.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

down again.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford's movement making this hard for Postol. 

40-36 Crawford

Postol called down to start round five and another knockdown


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

No way Postol can win this on points now.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet T in this bitch!!!


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford
5.45-48 Crawford


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Crawford looked really good that round, although you can't say those two knockdowns hurt Postol in any way.

Although on second viewing that second one did a bit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 5 10-7 for TC
Questionable 1st KO


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep 48 - 45 Crawford.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

American style... STFU ******.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 5 big for Crawford drops Postol twice with left hands. 10-7

50-43 Crawford


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Postol's got to bait him into a right hand...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

TC fighting a very smart fight


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying to claim GGG and Kov now as well. Clowns.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How do you get knocked down in the first 5 seconds of the round lol, the second knockdown was a good one though


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford
5.45-48 Crawford
6.54-58 Crawford


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Crawford coming on strong now, and looking the far better of the two.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford feeling hinmself now. Able to get where ever he wants to go in the ring.

60-52


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Postol looks a bit frustrated, round 5 put lot of pressure on him.
Rd 6 for TC but close


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Postol's looking a bit one dimensional.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight is quite shit LOL


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Would Crawford be winning if he fought the whole fight orthodox?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Postol needs to take more chances now.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford
5.45-48 Crawford
6.54-58 Crawford
7.63-68 Crawford

Postol starting to look like a clown in there...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rd 7 for TC
Crawford feels very comfortable now. Found his distance and moving free around the ring.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Superior boxing by Crawford. Postol just can't land clean. 

70-61


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Freddie Roach isn't an elite trainer anymore.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> Would Crawford be winning if he fought the whole fight orthodox?


Crawford is always better as southpaw but maybe more power as orthodox his left hook is decent


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

TC will counter a very nasty left. Mark my words.
Postol falling behind will press and find himself open


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Postol needs to take more chances now.


He does, but if he starts taking chances, Crawford's gonna take his head off.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Postol following him around like an idiot


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Freddie Roach isn't an elite trainer anymore.


This is all Postol, hes completely lost


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Freddie Roach isn't an elite trainer anymore.


Agreed, but imo none of freddies fighter could ever properly cut off the ring.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Postol is done. He looks lost and when he gets hit, he looks like his shit gets all fucked up.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's going to take a mistake by Crawford for Postol to win this, and I can't see that happening. Crawford's looking very composed in there.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People say Rigo and Mayweather are boring but tell me if they were 7 points down would they not up their workrate? Postol is not doing anything lol


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Postol has no answers at all.
Freddie just lost 1 K


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford
5.45-48 Crawford
6.54-58 Crawford
7.63-68 Crawford
8.72-78 Crawford

Postol sucks.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Postol is done. He looks lost and when he gets hit, he looks like his shit gets all fucked up.


You're right.

Round 5 and he hasn't been able to recover. Mentally that is, he was doing well before that.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford lands when he wants. Shook Postol with a couple lefts. 

80-70


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawfordol reminds nods me of Lara so far.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

does postol have a left hook or what?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1.10-9 Postol
2.19-19 Crawford
3.29-28 Postol
4.38-38 Crawford
5.45-48 Crawford
6.54-58 Crawford
7.63-68 Crawford
8.72-78 Crawford
9.81-88 Crawford

Postol blows cock.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> He does, but if he starts taking chances, Crawford's gonna take his head off.


Yep, better to go out on his shield though.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford not wasting punches, accurate.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

90-79 Crawford. He moves and then engages and wins the round off of a couple combos in the middle of the round...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

USA!


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

man gamboa was a harder fight than postol


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

Step on the gas Crawford, fuck. These guys have the chance to make a statement and ko the opponent and they decide to just move around


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so happy I didn't pay for this. 

And to think Thurman and Porter was on network television


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1. 10-9 Postol
2. 19-19 Crawford
3. 29-28 Postol
4. 38-38 Crawford
5. 45-48 Crawford
6. 54-58 Crawford
7. 63-68 Crawford
8. 72-78 Crawford
9. 81-88 Crawford
10.90-98 Crawford

Postol deepthroats Giraffes .


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to see the punchstats at the end, im sure theres been more than 1 round where Postol has thrown under 10 punches


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Postol is content to coast to the end


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford opens up more in round 10. More of same.

100-88


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> USA!


Here he is, better late than never!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bop should have asked Haymon to do a joint card with the Wilder-Arreola fight and put this fight on PBC


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

TC looks like from the Cuban school.
Excellent footwork


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Postol waits til round 11 to start punching


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

That's an unnecessary point deduction.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

God I wonder how one sided the compubox is going to be.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1. 10-9 Postol
2. 19-19 Crawford
3. 29-28 Postol
4. 38-38 Crawford
5. 45-48 Crawford
6. 54-58 Crawford
7. 63-68 Crawford
8. 72-78 Crawford
9. 81-88 Crawford
10.90-98 Crawford
11.98-108 Crawford


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

1 point deduction for Postol for hitting behind the head


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Totally uncalled for.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Will Crawford call Pacquiao out after this?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Last round coming up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

academic. point taken away from Postol for hitting in the back of the head. Crawford's round.

110-96


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Where's @bballchump11 when you need him eh?!
> 
> Studying for REG probably.


Lol I have a final exam and essay due on Monday. Then I have to do a presentation in front of 12 CFOs, partners, and owners on Wednesday. Been a little busy


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Postol got let it go. Put all out there...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Why's he showboating and sticking his tongue out? That's not cool.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did this announcer just say "do what you got to do, hit him behind the head, take the point"

moron


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

TC got a lit stupid in rd 12 but clearly won the fight


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1. 10-9 Postol
2. 19-19 Crawford
3. 29-28 Postol
4. 38-38 Crawford
5. 45-48 Crawford
6. 54-58 Crawford
7. 63-68 Crawford
8. 72-78 Crawford
9. 81-88 Crawford
10.90-98 Crawford
11.98-108 Crawford
12. 108-117 Postol...................Crawford 117-108

Shit fight.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Well in the end it was Man vs Boy.

Crawford looked fucking awesome. Postol was very disappointing.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Legend in the making


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Postol went for broke from round 10 the last rounds would have been mayhem


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Really Tony? You let Maidana spear Mayweather like Goldberg and don't say shit. And this is what gets you to take a point?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent performance by TC


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Pathetic performance from Postol. Crawford looked quality.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I have a final exam and essay due on Monday. Then I have to do a presentation in front of 12 CFOs, partners, and owners on Wednesday. Been a little busy


#hardworkanddedication


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Top Rank/Box Nation have the fight 120-105 for Crawford.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> If Postol went for broke from round 10 the last rounda would have been mayhem


He would have gotten fucked up. Postol isn't remotely in the same class as Crawford.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

120-105 
Terence Crawford won every round in my opinion. Postol could not deal with the movement and skill of Crawford. Did not expect it to go quite this one-sided. Great victory for Crawford...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> He would have gotten fucked up. Postol isn't remotely in the same class as Crawford.


I know but he did land a few, he did jackshit


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Crawford is Pacquiao/Mayweather good. For him to be so careless and even go at Postol in the last round when Postol was swinging for a KO was Erik Morales-ish.

Pacquiao vs Crawford has to be made. Nothing else makes sense. Can Crawford take the crown from the #1b P4P of this generation.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Crawford beats Pacquiao.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Crawford is too much for Pacquiao now.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

P.S- LOVED THE SHOWBOATING!!!!!

Broner and Wilder should take notes. If you are gonna clown someone that's how you do it!!! This was the 2nd best fighter in the division, not no washed up bum like Arreola, Theophane ect

Some people don't like it, but clowning if done right can be entertaining. Ali, Leonard, Duran ect all clowned guys and they did it right.

Crawford is just a mean dude.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Crawford will defeat Pacquiao, and I don't want to see Manny fight again but at least that would help build TC into a legitimate star.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I was very, very impressed by Crawford and very, very disappointed in Postol. He looked like one of the stiff, predictable Eastern Euros from the 1980s.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

If Postol actually tried to win he would've gotten KO'd. Everytime Crawford landed clean he shook Postol. He was waiting for Postol to open up but he never did.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If Crawford doesn't fight Manny, who else is left at 140? He and Postol pretty much cleared the rest of the division. And the rest isn't that appealing, IMO. Look at it:

Eduard Troyanovsky (IBF-IBO)
Omar Figueroa Jr.
John Molina Jr. (WBO International)
Adrian Granados
Miguel Vazquez
Sergey Lipinets
Ricky Burns (WBA) 
Julius Indongo (WBO Africa)

Would any of those guys give Crawford any amount of trouble? Hell, Ricky Burns probably wouldn't get to the sixth round.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If Crawford doesn't fight Manny, who else is left at 140? He and Postol pretty much cleared the rest of the division. And the rest isn't that appealing, IMO. Look at it:
> 
> Eduard Troyanovsky (IBF-IBO)
> Omar Figueroa Jr.
> ...


I want him to fight Richar Abril who is back after taking care of his pigs in Cuba.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If Crawford doesn't fight Manny, who else is left at 140? He and Postol pretty much cleared the rest of the division. And the rest isn't that appealing, IMO. Look at it:
> 
> Eduard Troyanovsky (IBF-IBO)
> Omar Figueroa Jr.
> ...


Troyanovsky, Vazquez, Lipinets, Orozco and eventually Jose Ramirez would all be solid enough fights imo

Felix Diaz would be a good one


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Omar Figueroa Jr.
> John Molina Jr. (WBO International)
> Adrian Granados.


All of these are fun despite likely not being competitive.

If Amir Imam gets another decent win I wouldn't mind seeing that either.



adamcanavan said:


> Felix Diaz


This would be a banger. Sign me up.

Why not Mikey Garcia? Bob and Al seem to be talking. Rances Barthélemy would probably make for an ugly but tricky fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

khan should drop back to 140 and take a beating from Sweat T


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Crawford exceeded my expectations, considering I though Postol would take a decision.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bud's skills continue to impress but this performance was a bit too runny for my taste.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Bud's skills continue to impress but this performance was a bit too runny for my taste.


Anyone who thinks Bud was "running" in that fight should realize that Postol fought exactly 1/2 of one round. HE is the one who killed the action, by being afraid to jab or to fire first. (And having no clue how to cut off the ring.)

And no complaints from me, anyway. I thought every second was edge-of-seat exciting.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brilliant performance by Crawford and the first one that truly matches the hype. Took a prime Postol completely out of his depth and put on a real pound for pound performance to establish himself as the best in the division. Would be good to see Pac vs. Crawford now if Manny does come back. Have to say though, there were a few times that Weeks made my eyebrows raise. He did seem to favour Bud in this fight a little too much for my liking.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good performance by Crawford against a top level opponent, showed his ability to adjust to a difficult style. There should be no doubt now that he's one of the best fighters in the world and he's gonna be hard to beat. I actually slightly favor him against Pacquiao.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If Crawford doesn't fight Manny, who else is left at 140? He and Postol pretty much cleared the rest of the division. And the rest isn't that appealing, IMO. Look at it:
> 
> Eduard Troyanovsky (IBF-IBO)
> Omar Figueroa Jr.
> ...


Um,apart from ricky burns went 12 with him already!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweet Tea just needs to wipe out 140. Show my boy Zab how it's really done


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

Postol exposed as the one dimensional stiff idiot he is. Crawford levels above this chump. Picking Postol was as retarded as picking Pac to beat Floyd


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If I were Arum Id be begging Pacquaio to fight him. Its the perfect time and would put Crawford on the map with the casuals.

Mannys still a top boxer but obviously past prime. It would be a massive scalp still though and then he can move up to 147 and make things real interesting there.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Um,apart from ricky burns went 12 with him already!!


I know, but this version of Crawford is much more seasoned than the one that embarrassed Ricky before. Also I would argue Ricky isn't as good as he was back then.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Have to say though, there were a few times that Weeks made my eyebrows raise. He did seem to favour Bud in this fight a little too much for my liking.


Agreed, but it wasn't horrible. He can be excused for blowing the first KD, as I'm sure we ALL thought that was a punch, and the second KD probably saved Postol from getting KO'd. The rabbit punch was as blatant as they come. So...

but I can't forget Weeks' shameless performance during Broner-Porter. The guy is just as corrupt as any other top ref. That's how they keep getting work. At least Weeks is also incredibly competent.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Anyone who thinks Bud was "running" in that fight should realize that Postol fought exactly 1/2 of one round. HE is the one who killed the action, by being afraid to jab or to fire first. (And having no clue how to cut off the ring.)
> 
> And no complaints from me, anyway. I thought every second was edge-of-seat exciting.


GTFO. LOL

Crawford continued to play it safe by constantly fighting off the back-foot even after it was clearly evident he was the more skilled fighter in that ring.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> GTFO. LOL
> 
> Crawford continued to play it safe by constantly fighting off the back-foot even after it was clearly evident he was the more skilled fighter in that ring.


Not much of a fan, are you? Perhaps you'd find MMA more entertaining.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Not much of a fan, are you?  Perhaps you'd find MMA more entertaining.


Typical douchebag reply.

Crawford is currently(or was before this fight) in my top ten favorites list. Put on a great exhibition of skills But he RAN too much for my taste in this one.

You're denial to call it running is just that. You're one of those pompous posters who strokes himself because you think you are one of the few who can appreciate the "sweet science". LOL


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Typical douchebag reply.
> 
> Crawford is currently(or was before this fight) in my top ten favorites list. Put on a great exhibition of skills But he RAN too much for my taste in this one.
> 
> You're denial to call it running is just that. You're one of those pompous posters who strokes himself because you think you are one of the few who can appreciate the "sweet science". LOL


We'll just have to disagree, bro.

but lordamighty, man, A fighter doesn't win literally every round, against a serious opponent, by running. Get a grip.

And watch your attitude. You clearly don't know enough to justify it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bradley vs Crawford would be amazing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Bradley vs Crawford would be amazing.


It would be but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't fight each other.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It would be but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't fight each other.


We'll see.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Bud's skills continue to impress but this performance was a bit too runny for my taste.


Exactly the same thoughts here!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> We'll see.


Yeah. Fingers crossed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> Exactly the same thoughts here!


It was smart, he had Postol out of his comfort zone making him come forward and picking him off


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

turbotime said:


> It was smart, he had Postol out of his comfort zone making him come forward and picking him off


Hmmm, maybe you're right.
Can't always put in a fan friendly performance. A W's a W.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> Hmmm, maybe you're right.
> Can't always put in a fan friendly performance. A W's a W.


Know when to fold'em sometimes you know? He can't always fight like he did against Gamboa. Hopefully people just don't start ducking him though, he made Postol, a world class guy look really bad.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Good performance by Crawford. He did play it too safe though when he could've instigated postol a bit more.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

turbotime said:


> Know when to fold'em sometimes you know? He can't always fight like he did against Gamboa. Hopefully people just don't start ducking him though, he made Postol, a world class guy look really bad.


True, but in the process he also made himself look a little bad. I know I didn't like watching that the full 12.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> True, but in the process he also made himself look a little bad. I know I didn't like watching that the full 12.


Yeah, plus it was PPV, I get that concept because it was super high profile. I don't think it made him look bad at all. Sure he didn't finish him but he gave him a whipping


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Didn't see much of a whipping tbh. Simply a good-old-fashion, yet boring 'schooling'. I doubt Crawford made many new fans with his refusal to take more(or any) chances.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Didn't see much of a whipping tbh. Simply a good-old-fashion, yet boring schooling. I doubt Crawford made many new fans with his refusal to take more chances.


Really? Team slick is going to be all over this if they haven't been already (I've been) and those who appreciate world level boxing will be believers too. If you don't like it, don't watch.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Where does Postol go from here?

Matthysse rematch? Goes on the road to Moscow to fight Troyanovsky? Raymundo Beltran?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Really? Team slick is going to be all over this if they haven't been already (I've been) and those who appreciate world level boxing will be believers too. If you don't like it, don't watch.


I almost didn't but kept pulling for Bud to pick it up. I watched the fight as a huge Crawford fan but was disappointed with that boring performance.

Fuck team slick. They like runners, let them (and you) pay for his next PPV. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a big benefit yo boxing with Kellermsn being on firsttake


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If Crawford doesn't fight Manny, who else is left at 140? He and Postol pretty much cleared the rest of the division. And the rest isn't that appealing, IMO. Look at it:
> 
> Eduard Troyanovsky (IBF-IBO)
> Omar Figueroa Jr.
> ...


Crawford can be a real force at 147 and if the PPV numbers come in on the low side, he will have to move up as anyone else in the 140 division would be even less appealing a dance partner.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Why not Mikey Garcia?


Garcia won't go near Crawford.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> We'll just have to disagree, bro.
> 
> but lordamighty, man, * A fighter doesn't win literally every round, against a serious opponent, by running. * Get a grip.


A lot of Lara fans think one does. :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Garcia won't go near Crawford.


Mikey intends to fight at 135, after his comeback fight this Sat.

see:
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/16569948/mikey-garcia-return-ring-july-30-vs-elio-rojas

He has plans for JWW, but not for a while. If he's smart, he'll wait for Bud to move up first.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Damn HBO!

I went a full week with no spoilers. Tune in to watch the rebroadcast tonight on HBO and they spoil the damn outcome 2 minutes in. Disgusted and turned off the TV. Fuck em. 

From the little I saw I am guessing Crawford was able to get Postal to commit way too much?


----------

